# Transmisores de uhf



## rachet (Mar 13, 2006)

por favor si me pueden ayudar con estre proyecto gracias toda la información posible


----------



## basemisor (Mar 23, 2006)

Podrias dar algun dato del proyecto?.
Ademas de trabajar en la banda de UHF, es transmision y recepcion? solo transmision?, que distancia ?. es video, sonido. datos ?


----------



## Juanowar (Jul 19, 2006)

A mi me interesaria saber algo del tema. Seria un emisor de señal de la guitarra electrica ( para hacer un inalambrico) y un receptor.
Sabeis de algun sitio donde pueda encontrar un esquema o algo?


----------



## Marisela (Mar 6, 2007)

y si te pregunto por un transmisor FM en la banda UHF? Video y audio sumados y modulados en frecuencia a 500MHz especificamente?.. si tienes información por fa me la envias..


----------

